# Sparkplug choice for built 8v:s?



## xzenom (Nov 30, 2003)

I have an ABA with a 8v Gti head, 11:1 compression, P&P, 276 degree camshaft + adj. camgear and chipped Digi II, running 98 octane pump gas, and sometimes 98 octane + 15% Ethanol E85 (104 octane). The standard sparkplug for me (Europe) is NGK BUR6ET, and the engine ran a bit warmer after the build, along with some knock at times when the engine is hot and at +5000 rpm.

So I changed sparkplugs for colder ones; NGK BR7ES (cheap one just to check out the results), the engine ran a bit colder and the knock (pre-ignition) almost dissapeared (have to adj. timing too)

NGK BR7ES after som hard driving (no running at idle before shutting down the engine):

All plugs looked like this (30km old plugs):


















What do you think? *Should I try one more step colder BR8ES?*

"Old" -60km since new; plugs NGK BUR6ET; after sitting in a box for 12 hours:









When I've found a good heatrange I will change to Bosch WR5DC+ or WR6DC+ depending on results.

*What plugs are you all running, along with engine specs?*


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*Plugs*

Glad to see you started this thread, I was just searching the Tex for a plugs thread on the 8V's. I'm running a setup built for SCCA autox which is pretty mod specific. The compression is 11:1 with otherwise sotck internals. Converted to MKIII accessories (weight reduction and more amps), lighweight OEM pulleys (mix of G60 and VR6), Lightened flywheel, 3 puck unsprung clutch, Eurosport Race Header with 2.25 TT setup. I'm running around 26degrees advanced and have been playing around with different timing and fuel mixture watching the results on my wideband. 

My current set is starting pretty hard - needing probably 15-20 cranks at half gas pedal. I'm troubleshooting this down to either ignition or fueling issues....

On the ignition front I was going to start playing around with different heat ranges. 

These are Bosher Super R6362's...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

those plugs look to be burning PERFECT tho..

nice brown coating is what you want. nice and even.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Not overly interesting ABA/Digi Hybrid. Runs best on NGK BR6ES @.028 with Bosch cap, rotor, coil and STI wires.

Neither the head nor block have been decked/planed. Head has a lot of miles on it with no real rework. Not positive what the compression is. Intake mani is "dremeled-to-gasket" on both head and TB sides.


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*More Plug input please!*

Great input guys - I believe the NGK BR6ES is still a heat range 6 which should roughly match what I'm running with the Bosch Supers. Has anyone really played with running different heat ranges? I'm going to try a different set at Autozone today and was curious...


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*More Plug input please!*

Great input guys - I believe the NGK BR6ES is still a heat range 6 which should roughly match what I'm running with the Bosch Supers. Has anyone really played with running different heat ranges? I'm thinking one range hotter might improve it's runnability and power. Also looking at possibly backing off the timing advance a bit from it's 23degrees I'm running now...


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*Updates*

I'm gonna try two things on mine this weekend. I'm picking up an upgraded coil as the factory one is likely original and quite worn out. I'm also going to try going one heat range hotter on the plugs and see what that does for it... Keep you posted.


----------



## krayzkrn (May 31, 2008)

StealthVR6GTI said:


> Great input guys - I believe the NGK BR6ES is still a heat range 6 which should roughly match what I'm running with the Bosch Supers. Has anyone really played with running different heat ranges? I'm going to try a different set at Autozone today and was curious...


These are similar in heat range to Bosch WR7DC+ I believe. I'm running an ABA/JH and would love more info. I assume colder plugs wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

I've run Bosch WR7DC+ Bosh Supers in my built GTI 1.8L, Static 10:1 CR, with 272 cam. I believe my dynamic compression is just under 9:1. 93 octane fuel. I believe I'm running 32 degrees total advance.
The GTI distributor has 26 degrees max centrifugal advance at 4500 rpm, + initial is set 6 BTDC
Distributor is 026 905 205D

Ran a well, plugs look like the Boshe Super R6362's above not sure what the fuel is set to, wideband not connected yet.


----------

